# Die härteste Tour am Lago ??



## tatio (23. Mai 2005)

Jetzt will ichs doch mal wissen, also welche Tour am Lago di Garda haltet ihr für die härteste.
Sprich Auffahrt und Abfahrt zusammen natürlich.
Also was schockt euch am meisten, gähnend Abgründe, scharfkantige Schützengräben, endlose Rüttelmonster oder Spitzkehren berab die ins leere führen.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## rohstrugel (24. Mai 2005)

Die härteste Tour?



Mit der Frau/Freundin bei bestem Wetter shoppen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2005)

Die Geburtstagsparty des Patenkindes am einzigen sonnigen Samstag der letzten Wochen... das ist wirklich hart.   

Vor Jahren mal an einem Tag gemacht: 
Von Riva via Pregasina zum Tremalzo hoch, den Weg Nr. ??? runter nach Limone. Mit dem Schiff über den See nach ???, mit der Gondelbahn hoch zum Mte. Baldo, dann rüber zum Altissimo und den Sentiero 601 runter nach Torbole. Hart, sehr hart. Aber super Erlebnis.


----------



## Enduro (24. Mai 2005)

nach Abschluss der irgendeiner Tour und einem? Bier bei Mecki zurück zur Unterkunft


----------



## bluemuc (24. Mai 2005)

zurück übern brenner 

grausam. ganz ganz grausam  

davor fürcht ich mich schon bei hin übern brenner...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> zurück übern brenner
> 
> grausam. ganz ganz grausam
> 
> davor fürcht ich mich schon bei hin übern brenner...




Ach was, noch vieel früher! 
Schon die Auffahrt nach Nago mit dem letzten Blick zurück auf den See aus dem Auto


----------



## Kleinblattagent (24. Mai 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Die härteste Tour?
> 
> 
> 
> Mit der Frau/Freundin bei bestem Wetter shoppen gehen.


     


          Gruß

            Michael


----------



## tatio (27. Mai 2005)

Na gut wenn ihr so wollt ist eine ziemlich harte Tour am Lago der allmorgendliche Gang auf die Toilette am Campingplatz. Alles was danach kommt sollter angenehmer sein


----------



## Carsten (27. Mai 2005)

Konditionell: Caplone
Torbole-Limone-Vesio-Caplone-Val San Michele-Vesio-Torbole
96 km, 2600 hm
Wem das nicht langt, der kann ja noch über Tremalzo-Nota-Pregasina-Riva abfahren...

Fahrtechnisch...mein Geheimnis.

Uphill: Die Rampe am Stivo ohne Absteigen hoch (ich hab einen gesehen, ich nehms mir jedes Jahr vor...)

Daneben: die Bocca l Ussol verfehlen und auf´m Arsch runter rutschen (reisebericht auf meienr HP undter Transalp, Tour 99)

Sinnlos: TTTT Tilks Tunnel Traum Tour...bei jedem Wetter machbar (Tunnel Richtung Limone, den Trail an der Ponale hoch schleppen, den Tunnel ab Pregasina Richtung Ledrotal und dann den Tunnel nach Riva Runter...600 m hoch und runter und Du siehst fast nie die Sonne)

Holy Trail: Sie 136 Kehren am Stino, aber der liegt am Idrosee


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Torbole-Limone-Vesio-Caplone-Val San Michele-Vesio-Torbole
> 2. Die Rampe am Stivo ohne Absteigen hoch (ich hab einen gesehen, ich nehms mir jedes Jahr vor...)


1. wie kommst du von torbole nach limone?
2. welche rampe genau?


----------



## dertutnix (28. Mai 2005)

torbole < - > limone: schiff/fähre (tunnel dürfte wohl auch für carsten nach seinen erfahrungen ausfallen). ggf auch mit dem bus bzw (privatem) shuttle

stivo-rampe: weg vom wanderparkplatz zuerst durch wald und dann immer an der flanke zur malga (materialseilbahn), sehr zu empfehlen dann noch die 200 hm zum rifugio auf sich zu nehmen bzw gleich zum gipfel.
die rampe ist wohl für normalsterbliche mit einem normalen bike nicht zu fahren. ausnahmen gibt es, aber den ich da mal gesehen hab, würd ich auch nicht zu den normalsterblichen  zählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> torbole < - > limone: schiff/fähre (tunnel dürfte wohl auch für carsten nach seinen erfahrungen ausfallen). ggf auch mit dem bus bzw (privatem) shuttle


schiff hatte ich auch vermutet, aber dass kann ja bei DER HÄRTESTEN TOUR auch anders gemeint sein. sich schippern zu lassen, ist ja im zusammenhang mit "konditionell" nicht ganz der bringer.


----------



## karstb (28. Mai 2005)

habt ihr mal nen foto von besagter rampe? sowas reizt mich immer......  
ich denke, wenn es um *die härteste Tour* geht, sollte ein passiv zurückgelegter Streckenteil absolut tabu sein. Ich habe mal gehört, dass Radfahren unter Wasser sehr anstrengend sein soll......


----------



## Carsten (28. Mai 2005)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr mal nen foto von besagter rampe? sowas reizt mich immer......
> ich denke, wenn es um *die härteste Tour* geht, sollte ein passiv zurückgelegter Streckenteil absolut tabu sein. Ich habe mal gehört, dass Radfahren unter Wasser sehr anstrengend sein soll......



bitte sehr: http://www.schymik.de/fotodb/search.php?search_keywords=Stivo
habe auch noch welche von gegenüber, aber nicht online


----------



## gokke (29. Mai 2005)

ha härteste tour.........N Abend im Cutty Sark und den Morgen danach von Marcello irgendwo hochshutteln lassen.....wenn er gut drauf is, geht das gewürge schon bald los.....oben dann z.B Altissimo ,geht dann noch ein heftiges geschiebe los ,meist in der prallen Sonne(und immer an den dicken Kopf denken).endlich oben auf über 2000m liest man im Moser (geldgieriger in die Irre Führer)das man nun runterzuschieben hat,aber dem is nich mehr so,der Kopf so weit klar,gut protektiert gehts bergab,is komplett fahrbar und schockt(wahrscheinlich mit nen Marathondings nich)danach eben die üblich tour,mit der Highlight endlos Serpentine runter nach Navene.....auffe Straße dann zurück nach Torbole und das Bier bei Meckis schmeckt auch wieder......gemacht am 23.Mai 05

Gokke


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2005)

gokke schrieb:
			
		

> ha härteste tour.........


ist das das härteste, was du je gemacht hast, oder das härteste, was du dir überhaupt nur vorstellen kannst?


----------



## Superfriend (29. Mai 2005)

Richtig hart ist es, auf dem Altissiomo-Gipfel nach 2000 sehr sehr heißen Höhenmetern zu merken, dass man für vier Leute nur drei Flaschen Forst im Rucksack hat. Diese herbe Enttäuschung mussten am Mittwoch Elmar, Techstar, ich und ein weiterer Begleiter verkraften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (30. Mai 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig hart ist es, auf dem Altissiomo-Gipfel nach 2000 sehr sehr heißen Höhenmetern zu merken, dass man für vier Leute nur drei Flaschen Forst im Rucksack hat. Diese herbe Enttäuschung mussten am Mittwoch Elmar, Techstar, ich und ein weiterer Begleiter verkraften.



das stimmt! naja, wir haben ja alle brav geteilt!  
außerdem war gar nicht so viel bier notwendig, da es EL's special trail auch ohne alk vermochte, uns in trance und dh-rausch zu versetzen! soooo geil! mann tun mir die ganzen leute leid, die die mühsam erkämpften höhenmeter auf der teerstraße vernichteten!

aber hart fand ich, dass wir dubbi am lago knapp verpasst haben!


----------



## cimgott (30. Mai 2005)

Hm, egal wie aber wir sollten auf jeden Fall ne richtig harte Tour finden, damit ich endlich mal in Ruhe wo hochkurbeln kann ohne dass mir die beiden Vorredner ständig auf den Ohren liegen   

Aber ich glaube den geht nirgends die Puste aus   

Gruß Cimgott
alias Imperator


----------



## Superfriend (30. Mai 2005)

cimgott schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, egal wie aber wir sollten auf jeden Fall ne richtig harte Tour finden, damit ich endlich mal in Ruhe wo hochkurbeln kann ohne dass mir die beiden Vorredner ständig auf den Ohren liegen


 
Und Du meinst, Du findest dann ohne uns wieder zurück?


----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2005)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> aber hart fand ich, dass wir dubbi am lago knapp verpasst haben!


----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2005)




----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2005)




----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Mai 2005)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt! naja, wir haben ja alle brav geteilt!
> außerdem war gar nicht so viel bier notwendig, da es EL's special trail auch ohne alk vermochte, uns in trance und dh-rausch zu versetzen! soooo geil! mann tun mir die ganzen leute leid, die die mühsam erkämpften höhenmeter auf der teerstraße vernichteten!
> 
> aber hart fand ich, dass wir dubbi am lago knapp verpasst haben!



oh ja, die altissimo-tour war richtig genial! und sicherlich auch eine der härteren unternehmungen am lago. runter über 622 und 650, am ende nach mündung auf die strasse dann noch den 601 für gut 250 hm zu absolvieren, war auch richtig spassig. der schützengraben-trail war anfangs ein ziemliches gewürge, den moser kann man an der stelle total knicken (meine theorie ist nach wie vor, dass er max. die hälfte aller wege selbst recherchiert hat, was er von denen selbst im sattel gefahren ist, kann ich mir auch denken ... vielfach ist er sicher bestimmte wege in einer richtung lang und meint dann umgekehrt könnte es ein netter trail auch bergauf sein (z.b. cima caset tour oder rif. piemp) ... nun ja, wie auch immer, wir sind auch gut zu fuss ...). 
zu guter letzt dann noch die alte s. lucia strasse runter nach torbole - und danach hat das eis umso besser geschmeckt! top!

die altissimo-tour habe ich 2002 noch mit abstecher zum corno della paura versehen, waren dann gesamt gut 2900 hm und 75 km. am abend gegen 20:30 bin ich dann über den schützengraben-trail wieder nach nago gemündet ...

oder wie jetzt anfang mai am lago mit den dosso dei roveri trails nach navene kombinieren nach mündung auf die baldo-strasse. gesamt dann gut 2500 hm und 50 km

ansonsten auch ein ordentliches programm: monte caplone tour mit gut 2300 hm und 62 km.

naja, sonst kann man die moser touren zahlreich kombinieren, alles kein problem mit der nötigen kondition ...

ciao, elmar


----------



## Superfriend (30. Mai 2005)

Konditionell nicht gerade unterfordernd war auch die Tourenaktion meines werten Vorredners Commander El und meinerseits am Sonntag vor einer Woche. Wir sind morgens mit den Autos an den Idrosee gefahren und haben dort den Monte Stino gemacht. Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir uns um 18 Uhr am Passo Ampola aussetzen lassen und sind nochmal hoch ins Tremalzogebiet. Nach ca. 1000 Höhenmetern sind wir von der Tremalzostraße abgezweigt und über irgendwelche Boccas und Almen, deren Namen nur den beiden Elmars (Neßler und Moser) bekannt sind, runter zum Ledrosee. Als wir um 22 Uhr über die Ponalestraße im dunklen Riva einliefen, hatten wir 2400 Höhenmeter und 90 Kilometer auf den Bikecomputern und in den Beinen.


----------



## D.S.G (31. Mai 2005)

zwischen frage   :
welche Tour ist mit einen Stinky (ca. 19 Kilo) noch zu Berg auf zuschaffen, so d. man es bergab richtig krachen lassen kann?   
bitte mit Bilder


----------



## gokke (31. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab die Altissimo tour (mit Shuttel)mit meiner Wildsau Hardride gemacht mußte an einigen steilen Stücken schieben(bergauf) und hab es wie du es wünscht dann bergab krachen lassen........die Wildsau wiegt 19,8......bin nich der schnellste bergauf ,aber kurbel so viel wie möglich,man muß nur wollen,gehöre aber nicht zu den Loiten die bergauf fahren wo´s nen Shuttel gibt.....
Gokke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. Juni 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Konditionell nicht gerade unterfordernd war auch die Tourenaktion meines werten Vorredners Commander El und meinerseits am Sonntag vor einer Woche. Wir sind morgens mit den Autos an den Idrosee gefahren und haben dort den Monte Stino gemacht. Auf der Rückfahrt haben wir uns um 18 Uhr am Passo Ampola aussetzen lassen und sind nochmal hoch ins Tremalzogebiet. Nach ca. 1000 Höhenmetern sind wir von der Tremalzostraße abgezweigt und über irgendwelche Boccas und Almen, deren Namen nur den beiden Elmars (Neßler und Moser) bekannt sind, runter zum Ledrosee. Als wir um 22 Uhr über die Ponalestraße im dunklen Riva einliefen, hatten wir 2400 Höhenmeter und 90 Kilometer auf den Bikecomputern und in den Beinen.



so konnte man auch die ponale mal am abend geniessen. war traumhaft. und die auffahrt gen garage tremalzo und über die trails bergab zum ledro war klasse im letzten sonnenlicht. war ein perfekter abschluss für den tourentag. und das abendessen hat danach umso besser geschmeckt


----------



## marc (1. Juni 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> zwischen frage   :
> welche Tour ist mit einen Stinky (ca. 19 Kilo) noch zu Berg auf zuschaffen, so d. man es bergab richtig krachen lassen kann?



Liegt an Dir selbst   

Wir fahren so gut wie alles hoch mit unseren Panzern   
(Kona Stinky dee Lux 21kg; Santa Cruz Bullit 19kg; Cheetah MFR03 20kg)

auch Touren um 1000hm...langsam aber es geht  

Grüßle Marc


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. Juni 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt an Dir selbst
> 
> Wir fahren so gut wie alles hoch mit unseren Panzern
> (Kona Stinky dee Lux 21kg; Santa Cruz Bullit 19kg; Cheetah MFR03 20kg)
> ...



@ kona-biker

dem kann ich nur zustimmen!!!

entweder man ist fit genug um sein downhill-gefährt auch mal fahrenderweise ein paar höhenmeter bergauf zu bewegen oder man schiebt eben. oder man sucht sich andere reviere, wo man shuttle bis zum höchsten punkt hat und dann nur noch bergab fahren muss. am altissimo kann man letzteres jedoch vergessen ...

anfang mai war auch einer in unserer gruppe mit dem rocky mountain switch dabei (in der ausstattung gut 19 kilo). wir sind kollektiv ab riva bis zum tremalzo hoch und hinten über trails zum ledrosee wieder runter. der ist alles gefahren, selbst auf den trails bergauf richtung rocchetta hat er unzählige biker mit "normalen" bikes überholt. an den folgetagen sind wir auch noch touren gefahren mit deutlich mehr als 1000 hm.

ist also alles machbar, wenn man etwas schmalz in den waden hat und sich anstrengt. ansonsten bleibt eben nur wandern oder woanders hingehen ...


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2005)

man könnte ne umfrage starten: 
schiebt ihr lieber bergauf oder bergab?


----------



## bluemuc (1. Juni 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte ne umfrage starten:
> schiebt ihr lieber bergauf oder bergab?



  schieben????


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> schieben????


na wenn ich das so lese, dann müssen die einen ihre dicken panzer berghoch schieben, und die anderen trauen sich mit ihren weltraumforschungsleichtbauNASAbeiks nicht volle suppe bergrunter, oder?!


----------



## bluemuc (1. Juni 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn ich das so lese, dann müssen die einen ihre dicken panzer berghoch schieben, und die anderen trauen sich mit ihren weltraumforschungsleichtbauNASAbeiks nicht volle suppe bergrunter, oder?!



war doch scherzchen... 

also, wenn dann schieben sein muss.... :kotz: lieber rauf. runter tuts mir immer so leid   

und runter tut definitiv mehr weh, weil ich es meist zu spät einsehe....


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. Juni 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn ich das so lese, dann müssen die einen ihre dicken panzer berghoch schieben, und die anderen trauen sich mit ihren weltraumforschungsleichtbauNASAbeiks nicht volle suppe bergrunter, oder?!



naja, muss jeder selbst wissen, mit was für einem bike er unterwegs ist.

lustig zu beobachten am altissimo war halt, dass locker 95% der biker, die raufgekurbelt sind (zumindest bis zur schranke), die teerpiste runtergefahren sind ... da waren auch etliche fully-fahrer dabei, die vom bike her auf den trails sicher gut aufgehoben wären. ob die nicht die nötige fahrtechnik oder fitness für die trails haben oder einfach mehr auf teer stehen (so leute soll es geben ...), entzieht sich meiner kenntnis ...

die downhiller, die ich dort in all den jahren bisher getroffen habe, sind all geshuttelt und dann 601 runter mit ggf. navene-trail oder raufgekurbelt bis knapp zur hälfte vom altissimo und dann 601 bzw. navene-trail runter.

es bergab richtig krachen zu lassen geht halt auf technisch anspruchsvollem terrain, wie man es am lago öfter mal findet, mit dem einen bike besser als mit dem anderen. mit dem downhillgeschoss verliert ein grossteil der harten trails ihren schrecken, das gefährt schluckt viele brocken und man nimmt die geschwindigkeit anders wahr. auch mit weniger versierter fahrtechnik kommt man so vielfach heil den berg runter, weil das bike doch vieles wegbügelt. wo man halt mit hardtail und 80 mm federweg ordentlich zu kämpfen hat und das tempo zwangsläufig drosseln muss, um nicht seine letzte abfahrt gemacht zu haben ...

wir fahren alle keine downhillbikes (von dem RM switch abgesehen), fast alle hardtail mit 80-125 mm federung, aber damit kann man am lago durchaus auf seine kosten kommen. einfach die richtigen trails zur richtigen zeit fahren und geniessen! life can be so easy ...


----------



## Matze. (1. Juni 2005)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> naja, muss jeder selbst wissen, mit was für einem bike er unterwegs ist.
> 
> lustig zu beobachten am altissimo war halt, dass locker 95% der biker, die raufgekurbelt sind (zumindest bis zur schranke), die teerpiste runtergefahren sind ... da waren auch etliche fully-fahrer dabei, die vom bike her auf den trails sicher gut aufgehoben wären. ob die nicht die nötige fahrtechnik oder fitness für die trails haben oder einfach mehr auf teer stehen (so leute soll es geben ...), entzieht sich meiner kenntnis ...
> 
> ...



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, runter war auf den Trails wenig los, auf der Straße rauf jedoch eine Völkerwanderung-zumindest im unteren Bereich  
Ganz oben sieht man dann ebenfalls nur wenige die das auf sich nehmen.
Auf den Trails ist es manchmal aber auch sacksteil, ich habe 2 Notabstiege über den Lenker gemacht, und hatte sehr häufig Überschlagsgefühle. Aber ein Riesenspaß wars trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tatio (3. Juni 2005)

Also die härteste Tour am Lago hat mal ein Typ vom Campingplatzt gemacht. Der  
Hirni ist mit seinem Pseudorennrad rund um den Lago gefahren.
Als er Abends wiederkam war er ziemlich schwarz im Gesicht und auch heilfroh die wahnsinnigen Tunnelfahrten überlebt zu haben.
Gehts eigentlich noch härter ??  Und vor allem noch bekoppter ??


----------



## D.S.G (3. Juni 2005)

gibt es noch diese BMX Bahn? oder steht noch der Pacour vom Festival?


----------



## techstar (3. Juni 2005)

> gibt es noch diese BMX Bahn? oder steht noch der Pacour vom Festival?



arghhhhh!!!!   

du fährst an den lago und magst auf ne BMX-bahn????
das ist etwa so, als wenn du zum eisstockschießen in die trois-vallés fahren würdest!

natürlich ist das festivalgelände nicht das ganze jahr aufgebaut   

gruß
andi


----------



## Superfriend (4. Juni 2005)

@ Da Flowmaster:

Bereit sein... was weiß er davon?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2005)

tatio schrieb:
			
		

> Also die härteste Tour am Lago hat mal ein Typ vom Campingplatzt gemacht. Der
> Hirni ist mit seinem Pseudorennrad rund um den Lago gefahren.
> Als er Abends wiederkam war er ziemlich schwarz im Gesicht und auch heilfroh die wahnsinnigen Tunnelfahrten überlebt zu haben.
> Gehts eigentlich noch härter ??  Und vor allem noch bekoppter ??




Nix besonderes! Anno 1996 hatte ich auch mal 2 Zeltnachbarn, beide recht fit, aber nur konditionell und nicht technisch. Die sind mit ihren MTBs bis nach Sirmione und auf gleichem Weg zurück, weil sie eben keinen Bock auf die engen Tunnels der Westseite hatten...Denen was vom Tremalzo oder Monte Misone vorzuschwärmen war reine Zeitverschwendung. Teerstraße zum Altissimo und an der Schranke umdrehen, das reicht meinten sie...


----------



## dertutnix (6. Juni 2005)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> arghhhhh!!!!
> 
> du fährst an den lago und magst auf ne BMX-bahn????
> das ist etwa so, als wenn du zum eisstockschießen in die trois-vallés fahren würdest!
> ...



hm, dem ersten kann ich ja zustimmen, dem zweiten auch, allerdings vor dem möglichen schluss auf die bmx-bahn warnen. die bmx-bahn hat mit dem bikefestival nur soweit was zu tun, dass da auch die rennen bzw. testaktionen passieren. die bmx-bahn ist permanent gedacht ... und kann auch am lago einen riesenspass machen, auch wenn man es wie ich überhaupt nicht kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (6. Juni 2005)

stimmt... wenn dertutnix da ist macht sogar das zuschauen spass! 

die bahn in riva ist neu gemacht und als permanente strecke für jeden zugänglich, allerdings sind die kostenlosen zeiten vorbei, da die bahn fortan von gardaonbike gepflegt und vermarktet wird, d.h. es kostet ein paar euronen eintritt. 

viele späße!

..m..


----------



## D.S.G (6. Juni 2005)

hat jemand einen Link dazu? Evt. auch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung?

Danke im vorraus,

David


----------



## dertutnix (6. Juni 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Evt. auch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung?



zur bmx-bahn? wenn du von torbole kommst, unter dem brione durch weiter auf der hauptstrasse nach riva. kurz nach dem "sattel" erkennst du linkerhand die bunten tafeln, die die fläche des ehemaligen biketestgeländes "schmücken", davor links rein und zum parkplatz fahren, die bahn ist von dort bereits in seerichtung zu erkennen.

mit dem bike von torbole immer am see entlang richtung riva, vor der brücke (bachüberquerung vor riva) rechts durch die neuangelegte grünanlage zur bereits zu erkennenden bahn

und mir neu, aber scheint wohl inzwischen was zu kosten ...


----------



## MATTESM (6. Juni 2005)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> und mir neu, aber scheint wohl inzwischen was zu kosten ...




it auch neu: carlo von gardaonbike hatte mir am bike festival erzählt dass nach dem festival die bahn von ihm vermarktet würde und damit auch eintritt verlangt würde... ob er damit bereits gestartet ist werde ich am samstage sehen  

..m..


----------



## techstar (6. Juni 2005)

> hm, dem ersten kann ich ja zustimmen, dem zweiten auch, allerdings vor dem möglichen schluss auf die bmx-bahn warnen. die bmx-bahn hat mit dem bikefestival nur soweit was zu tun, dass da auch die rennen bzw. testaktionen passieren. die bmx-bahn ist permanent gedacht ... und kann auch am lago einen riesenspass machen, auch wenn man es wie ich überhaupt nicht kann



sorry, das mag natürlich sein, dass es nun eine dauerhafte BMX-bahn gibt, aber das festival-show- und testgelände ansich ist natürlich nicht das ganze jahr aufgebaut!

naja, stimmt schon, zwischendurch oder abends ein bissl session im funpark machen, kann schon spaßig sein.

ich war ja auch schon öfter mit freundin am lago und hab dann eher nen gediegenen faulenzerurlaub (quasi beinahe ohne bike) verbracht. das ist ja gerade das schöne, dass der gardasee eigentlich für jeden was zu bieten hat!

aber nach den ganzen typischen ex-freerider-bonn-postings musste ich einfach etwas provokativ werden. nich bös gemeint!

greetz
andi


----------



## Nidabaya (6. Juni 2005)

Servus,

also vor zwei Wochen in den Pfingstferien war unser Sohn Daniel fast täglich im besagten Bikepark und musste nichts bezahlen  .

Ich lass das lieber nach Schulterbruch   2003 im Bikepark Geisskopf.


www.transalp2005.de


----------



## tatio (12. Juni 2005)

Schönes Thema, aber jetzt fällt euch wohl nichts mehr ein  ODER ???


----------



## g'sengteSau (13. Juni 2005)

die härteste tour am lago? das war mein "romantik"-wochenende am lago über fronleichnahm *mit* freundin aber *ohne* bike. oben auf'm monte baldo 
wars gaaaaanz schlimm


----------



## tatio (24. Juni 2005)

ohne bike auf den baldo..tststst  selbst schuld da musst du ja wieder runterlaufen oder mit der bahn fahren
das ist irgendwie schon hart


----------



## Stefan3500 (30. Juni 2005)

@gsengte sau

Das ist natürlich echte Tierquälerei.

Dafür war ich vor zwei Tagen oben, mit Bike   


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tatio (25. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht ist es aber auch der 601 er vom Altissimo 




aber wenn man Pech hat dann landet man hier......


----------



## tatio (26. August 2005)

So und jetzt fällt euch nichts mehr ein ???????


----------



## rudolf.lindner (31. August 2005)

zur Tour auf den Monte Stivo-bin ich heuer im Juni von Arco aus gefahren.
oben mit Bike bis zum Gipfel und auf der anderen Seite hinunter zum
Cima Basso und weiter zur Malga Dro und über Velo-Runde retour.
von den Höhenmetern eigentlich ok,aber oben sehr hart weil extrem schottrig.
Trail hinunter zum Sattel ,Richtung Basso absolut super.


----------



## Superfriend (1. September 2005)

Ja, Rudolf, Du hast Recht, der Monte Stivo ist ein ziemliches Gequäle. Ich bin im Frühjahr einmal bis zur Malga Stivo hoch und fand es zum fahren nicht so schön. Genial natürlich die Aussicht: Fast noch ein Tick besser als vom Altissimo runter.

Troztdem: Beim nächsten Lagorulaub werde ich den Stivo-Ausflug kürzer gestalten: Über die Straße hoch zum Rifugio Monte Velo und dann am Hang
entlang weiter nach Norden und über die Pianaura-Trails wieder nach Arco zurück.


----------



## evastina (1. September 2005)

Mit nem Sportkletterer als Freund an den Lago, tagelanges Sichern in der Schlucht von Massone und dann das süße Geschepper der Downhiller als Hintergrundgeräusch..., die Erinnerung an Pianauratrails verdrängend. 
Das ist echt HART! Niemehr...
evastina


----------



## Enduro (1. September 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Rudolf, Du hast Recht, der Monte Stivo ist ein ziemliches Gequäle. Ich bin im Frühjahr einmal bis zur Malga Stivo hoch und fand es zum fahren nicht so schön. Genial natürlich die Aussicht: Fast noch ein Tick besser als vom Altissimo runter.
> 
> Troztdem: Beim nächsten Lagorulaub werde ich den Stivo-Ausflug kürzer gestalten: Über die Straße hoch zum Rifugio Monte Velo und dann am Hang
> entlang weiter nach Norden und über die Pianaura-Trails wieder nach Arco zurück.



eine der schöneren Touren, falls man die Pianaura-Trails mag.
Steht bei mir dieses Jahr auch wieder auf dem Programm


----------



## tatio (13. Mai 2006)

Wie stehts eigentlich mit dem Fahrverboten am Lago ?
Kann man überhaupt noch seine Touren fahren ohne verhaftet zu werden ?


----------



## Carsten (13. Mai 2006)

alle infos unter www.dimb.de


----------



## stan08 (15. Februar 2010)

Sent. 430 Passo Guil - Monte Guil - Cima Nara - Cima al Bal - Bocca di Lè - Pregasina. (Grat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Februar 2010)

stan08 schrieb:


> Sent. 430 Passo Guil - Monte Guil - Cima Nara - Cima al Bal - Bocca di Lè - Pregasina. (Grat)



Mit anseilen oder ohne?

Hut ab!


----------



## stan08 (18. Februar 2010)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Mit anseilen oder ohne?
> 
> Hut ab!


 
Ohne aber Abstieg auf Hosenboden und tw. getrennt vom Rad


----------



## transalbi (18. Februar 2010)

Die härteste Tour ist wohl die Gardaseeumrundung. 180 km und mehr als 300o hm in der langen Variante. Link siehe Signatur.
In diesem Jahr geht es im Juni in der 23. KW los.

Albi


----------

